# Ciento



## Alxmrphi

Ciao a tutti,

Stavo leggendo qualcosa in un libro sui processi di cambiamento che le lingue subiscono, in particolare la palatalizzazione e c'era un esempio che ha spiegato un processo che l'italiano è subito, la palatalizzazione del [k] dal latino _*c*entum e_ il cambiamento poi in l'affisso [tʃ] in *ciento*, dovuta al fatto che un vocale anteriore segue la consonante.

Visto che tratta delle lingue in diversi stadi ho pensato che si riferisse ad una forma usata precedentemente nella storia della lingua, e poi è scomparsa.
Forse è un errore, forse si riferisce ad una forma vecchia, forse anche l'hanno scritta per mostrare il processo, e sanno che non è giusta ma è più facile esprimere il concetto inserendo un* i* nella parola. 

Nel passato c'era un _ nella parola *cento*?
Ho cercato in Garzanti Linguistica e anche qui ma non sono riuscito a trovare niente. A me sembra sbagliato, ma volevo controllare con voi.

Grazie!

[E no, non si riferisce allo spagnolo , so che è la stessa forma in quella lingua ma qui gli esempi trattavano solo dal Latino->Italiano]_


----------



## zipp404

"ciento" [spagnolo], "cento" [italiano] derivano dal latino "centum".  Il valore fonetico della consonante "c" in latino classico è assoluto, cioè equivale sempre a [k]; non è variabile come lo è in italiano.  

Esempi con "c" + tutte le vocale  in latino classico:

castra =  [kastra]
Caesar = [Kaesar]
centum = [kentum]
Cicero =  [Kikero]
corpus = [korpus]
pecunia = [peKunia]
audacia = [audaKia]


In italiano invece la consonante "c" è variabile, cioè il valore fonetico dipende dalla vocale che la segue:

ca = [ka[
co = [ko[
cu = [ku[
ce = [tʃe]
ci  =  [tʃi]

La presenza della vocale debole "i" in, ad esempio, "cielo", trasforma il valore "k" in quello [tʃ], ovvero la funzione della "i" è quella di rendere "morbida" la "c", e anche quella di distinguire tra omonomi [parole con la stessa pronuncia ma semanticamente diverse]:  
cielo | celo  prima persona sing. di celare (nascondere)

Questo fenomeno però non è universale.  Ce ne sono esempi in cui la "i" debole non figura nella parola.  Esempio:  celeritas [keleritas] --> celerità  [tʃelerità].

In latino medievale, il valore "k" davanti a "i" ed "e" scomparse  scomparve probabilmente perché la pronuncia del latino volgare prevalse a su quella detta "classica".

.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Grazie zip per il contributo 
Io so che [k] in latino era invariabile mentre la presenza di un vocale anteriore (cioé /i/ o /e/) ha influenzato il modo in cui [k] viene pronunciato oggi in italiano.
Ma riguardando la pronuncia di *cento*, è [tʃento], no? Non pensavo che ci fosse un debole _*i*_ nella parola.

Vedi pagina 16 di questo documento.

Non so perché il libro l'ha scritto con un_* i*_, volevo scoprire se si tratasse di una forma vecchia oppure un errore di battitura.


----------



## zipp404

"ciento" è spagnolo.  Se il testo che stai leggendo tratta solamente dei cambiamenti morfologici e fonetici dal latino all'italiano, probabilmente si riferisce a un'ortografia intermedia con la "i" per far risaltare il valore fonetico [tʃi] di "c".  Oppure si tratta di un errore di battitura.


----------



## Alxmrphi

zipp404 said:


> "ciento" è spagnolo.  Se il testo che stai leggendo tratta solamente dei cambiamenti morfologici e fonetici dal latino all'italiano, probabilmente si riferisce a un'ortografia intermedia con la "i" per far risaltare il valore fonetico [tʃi] di "c".  Oppure si tratta di un errore di battitura.  Aspettiamo il parere dei latinisti.



Questo era esattamente il mio dubbio! 
Allora aspettiamo.


----------



## facciadipietra

Se si parla di italiano io ritengo che sia semplicemente un errore di battitura!
C'è da dire che centum è la parola che più spesso viene presa ad esempio nei trattati di linguistica diacronica, sia per quanto riguarda quello che è successo prima del latino sia per quello che è successo dopo: le lingue indoeuropee antiche vengono abitualmente suddivise in due gruppi, uno occidentale e l'altro orientale, detti rispettivamente "kentum" (o "centum") e "satem" (latino e avestico per "cento"): nelle lingue occidentali come latino e greco non si verificò la palatalizzazione, mentre in quelle orientali come il persiano sì. Ovviamente il latino non si è fermato lì, e quasi tutte le lingue neolatine hanno subìto più o meno estesi fenomeni di palatalizzazione (meno di tutte il sardo delle zone più interne della Sardegna; più di tutte il francese).


----------



## laurentius87

zipp404 said:
			
		

> In latino medievale, il valore "k" davanti a "i" ed "e" *scomparse* *scomparve *probabilmente perché la pronuncia del latino volgare prevalse *a* *su *quella  detta "classica".





			
				Alxmrphi said:
			
		

> un processo che l'italiano *è* *ha* subito [...] il cambiamento poi *in l'* *nell'*affisso [...], *dovuta* al fatto che *un * *una* vocale anteriore segue la consonante
> 
> [...]
> 
> Visto che tratta delle lingue in diversi stadi ho pensato che si riferisse ad una forma usata precedentemente nella storia della lingua, *e* *che* poi è scomparsa
> 
> [...]
> 
> Forse è un errore, forse si riferisce ad una forma vecchia, *forse anche* *magari* l'hanno scritta per mostrare il processo, e sanno che non è giusta ma è più facile esprimere il concetto inserendo *un i* *una i* nella parola.
> 
> Nel passato c'era *un *_ *una i* nella parola cento?_


_

Qualche piccola correzione per due persone che si esprimono molto bene in italiano sarà ben accetta, spero. 

*
Ciento* si può trovare nell'italiano antico, quando c'erano ancora molte incertezze grafico-fonetiche.

Per esempio il Novellino, testo di narrativa del Duecento, era anche detto Le *ci*ento novelle anti*k*e, con due forme che oggi nessuno userebbe: la forma è chiaramente e unicamente *cento*._


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Qualche piccola correzione per due persone che si esprimono molto bene  in italiano sarà ben accetta, spero.



Decisamente accette! 
Grazie, anche per la conferma che, ad un punto nella storia d'italiano c'era una _*i*_.


----------



## infinite sadness

Certo nel volgare del 1200 la forma "ciento" esisteva, poi è scomparsa dall'italiano standard ma sopravvive in molti dialetti.


----------



## Alxmrphi

infinite sadness said:


> Certo nel volgare del 1200 la forma "ciento" esisteva, poi è scomparsa dall'italiano standard ma sopravvive in molti dialetti.



Sopravvive ancora? In che dialetti è presente? Sai anche se questa vale per altre parole che cominciano con [tʃ] che una volta erano [k] + _/[e] ?
Grazie dell'informazione storica, troppo interessante! _


----------



## infinite sadness

Per esempio, napoletano, calabrese, siciliano.


----------



## facciadipietra

infinite sadness said:


> Certo nel volgare del 1200 la forma "ciento" esisteva, poi è scomparsa dall'italiano standard ma sopravvive in molti dialetti.



Comunque c'è da precisare, per evitare confusione, che correttamente Laurentius87 parlava di antiche incertezze *ortografiche*!
Per quanto riguarda la fonetica il dittongamento in sillaba *chiusa* è stato sempre *completamente *estraneo al dialetto toscano da cui è derivato l'italiano standard. Non mi risulta che da un dittongamento in sillaba *chiusa* in epoca medievale si sia poi tornati indietro. Semplicemente allora non erano perfettamente definite le regole per scrivere certe sillabe (non lo sono perfettamente neanche oggi...), e Laurentius ha fatto bene a ricordarlo. A quella scrittura cien- in toscano non ha mai corrisposto una reale pronuncia, altrimenti un tale fenomeno fonetico avrebbe comunque lasciato qualche residuo in qualche parola.
Ovviamente il dittongamento in sillaba chiusa  è ben presente in alcuni dialetti italiani e in alcune altre lingue neolatine, e da qualsiasi italiano tale pronuncia non è mai avvertita come "antica", ma tipica delle lingue già citate.


----------



## bo-marco

Un attimo!!!
Siamo sicuri che CE/CI si pronuncino
ce = [tʃe]
ci  =  [tʃi]
?

Credo che CE si pronunci SCE *[ ʃ e]* e CI si pronunci SCI *[ ʃ i]* : sbaglio?


----------



## facciadipietra

Ma in quale lingua?


----------



## bo-marco

Italiano, ad esempio CECI si pronuncia SCESCI *ʃe**ʃi ?*


----------



## facciadipietra

No. Controlla su qualsiasi dizionario di quelli che riportano la trascrizione fonetica/fonematica.


----------



## infinite sadness

facciadipietra said:


> Comunque c'è da precisare, per evitare confusione, che correttamente Laurentius87 parlava di antiche incertezze *ortografiche*!
> Per quanto riguarda la fonetica il dittongamento in sillaba *chiusa* è stato sempre *completamente *estraneo al dialetto toscano da cui è derivato l'italiano standard. Non mi risulta che da un dittongamento in sillaba *chiusa* in epoca medievale si sia poi tornati indietro. Semplicemente allora non erano perfettamente definite le regole per scrivere certe sillabe (non lo sono perfettamente neanche oggi...), e Laurentius ha fatto bene a ricordarlo. A quella scrittura cien- in toscano non ha mai corrisposto una reale pronuncia, altrimenti un tale fenomeno fonetico avrebbe comunque lasciato qualche residuo in qualche parola.
> Ovviamente il dittongamento in sillaba chiusa  è ben presente in alcuni dialetti italiani e in alcune altre lingue neolatine, e da qualsiasi italiano tale pronuncia non è mai avvertita come "antica", ma tipica delle lingue già citate.


Secondo me è difficile sapere come parlasse realmente il volgo nel 1200 visto che a quei tempi non c'erano fonoregistratori.
Poi, la Toscana è una Regione grande quasi quanto la Sicilia, e siccome in Sicilia in alcune Provincie si dice "centu" e in altre "cientu", ho immaginato che la stessa cosa potesse accadere in Toscana.


----------



## laurentius87

bo-marco said:


> Italiano, ad esempio CECI si pronuncia SCESCI *ʃe**ʃi ?*



Eh?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

A bomà, ma ché stà a ddì?.
GS


----------



## marco.cur

facciadipietra said:


> ... e quasi tutte le lingue neolatine hanno subìto più o meno estesi fenomeni di palatalizzazione (meno di tutte il sardo delle zone più interne della Sardegna; più di tutte il francese).


Infatti, in sardo delle zone interne cento è kentu, cinquanta è kimbanta etc.
Nel sardo campidanese invece la c seguita da e o i è dolce, e in alcune parole diventa x, che si pronuncia come una sc dolce, come la j del francese bonjour, p.es. axedu (aceto), prexeri (nelle zone interne piaghere, piacere).


----------



## annapo

Cento di dice [tʃento], perchè in italiano la consonante "c" ha un suono "morbido" davanti alle vocali e ed i.

*Ciento* si usa in molti dialetti ispanofoni, per esempio nel mio (pugliese). Quanto alle incertezze ortografiche della lingua in evoluzione, tutti ci ricordiamo (ogni italiano lo ha studiato in storia della lingua e letteratura italiana al liceo) il Placito Capuano: uno dei primi documenti in lingua volgare italiana (960 dC) che ne dà un ottimo esempio. 

Sao ko kelle terre, per kelle fini que ki contene, trenta anni le possette parte
Sancti Benedicti


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Annapo, hai volutamente dato la trascrizione _fonetica_ (fra parentesi quadre)? Se sì, sarebbe interessante sapere la pronuncia reale di chi hai voluto rappresentare. Se invece volevi dare la trascrizione _fonematica_ (o fonologica, semplificando un po') avresti dovuto scrivere, tra linee diagonali (è una convenzione importante) la sequenza /tʃ*nto/, dove l'asterisco sta per il fono "e aperto", che si rappresenta con un 3 rovesciato, ma che non ho trovato nei font.
Ciao.
GS


----------



## Anaiss

Scusami annapo, ma cosa intendi esattamente quando dici che il pugliese è ispanofono?
Mi pare faccia parte del gruppo italoromanzo, malgrado le possibili influenze dello spagnolo...


----------



## Alxmrphi

> dove l'asterisco sta per il fono "e aperto", che si rappresenta con un 3  rovesciato, ma che non ho trovato nei font.


L'ho nascosto io Giorgio , te lo ridarò ... ecco -> [ɛ] .


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sempre per Annapo.
_"la consonante "c" ha un suono "morbido"_ si può anche dire "la _lettera_ "c", davanti alle lettere "i" ed "e", ha un suono affricato, alveopalatale sordo".
Ciao.
GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ta, Alx.
I use phonetic symbols often, I must say, but I don't seem to be able to find them among the Forum..... utensils. Can you give me a hint?.
Thanks again.
GS


----------



## Alxmrphi

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ta, Alx.
> I use phonetic symbols often, I must say, but I don't seem to be able to find them among the Forum..... utensils. Can you give me a hint?.
> Thanks again.
> GS



Attenzione al forum in cui ci siamo  (molto facile da dimenticare!)
Io uso sempre questo sito (salvato in favoriti / _nei preferiti _?)


----------



## annapo

Anaiss said:


> Scusami annapo, ma cosa intendi esattamente quando dici che il pugliese è ispanofono?
> Mi pare faccia parte del gruppo italoromanzo, malgrado le possibili influenze dello spagnolo...



Il mio dialetto risente di una influenza ispanofona fortissima. Ci sono intere frasi in dialetto praticamente uguali alle corrispondenti forme spagnole. Provare per credere.


----------



## marco.cur

Alxmrphi said:


> Attenzione al forum in cui ci siamo  (molto facile da dimenticare!)
> Io uso sempre questo sito (salvato in favoriti / _nei preferiti _?)


Firefox ha una bella estensione per i caratteri accentati di tutte le lingue europee, "abcTajpu".


----------



## franz rod

> Il mio dialetto risente di una influenza ispanofona fortissima. Ci sono intere frasi in dialetto praticamente uguali alle corrispondenti forme spagnole. Provare per credere.



Stiamo attenti.  Qui in questo forum sembra che ogni volta che un dialetto italiano presenta una somiglianza con una qualsiasi lingua straniera, sia a causa dell'influenza esercitata da quest'ultima, mentre, come succede probabilmente in questo caso, non è così.


----------

